

Ask HN: How do I delete my account? - quoderat

I don't find any functionality to do this.<p>The market worship is just not for me. I'll probably still visit for the articles, but commenting here just depresses me too much so I don't want to do it anymore.<p>Not trying to make a big production out of it all, but would like my account deleted. Thanks.
======
icey
Just log out. Problem solved.

That being said, don't let the fact that one comment got downmodded scare you
away. People have opinions on all sorts of things; eventually you're going to
run into the fact that people are bound to disagree with you. Hopefully you
can take a few days and realize that there aren't too many places on the net
where someone can disagree with you and do it respectfully with reasoned
responses.

------
bockris
Not to be harsh, but by posting a submission you are making a big production
of it.

------
thetrumanshow
I'm incredibly curious... what was the straw that broke the camel's back here?

I get the sense that HN does lean pro-market, non-political, and unreligious
(pg is just about the only person I catch actually bagging on religion, but
maybe I am just paying extra attention to him). Reddit leans anti-market, very
political, and extreme in the anti-religion aspect.

What are you looking for, and where are you planning on going to contribute
after you leave? (I understand you will still be reading articles)

------
dannyr
What's the negative implication if you just stop submitting and commenting on
articles?

Do you want your profile removed from search results?

------
jibiki
I suggest changing your password to something you won't remember.

~~~
thetrumanshow
I agree, deleting is undesireable.

@quoderat I looked at some of your submissions and comments, and I'm hoping
you don't get your wish... at least not until I've had time to read through
your interesting contributions. :)

